# Has SRRV applications been resumed?



## machoviking (Sep 19, 2020)

I know late last year the SRRV scheme was suspended. I’m wondering if it has been resumed. I want to apply for SRRV Smile but I’m not sure that I can go to the Philippines now in this pandemic. Has it been resumed and can I go to the Philippines to apply for it?


----------



## Nate5182 (Sep 8, 2020)

Applications have resumed for 50 years old and up.



https://pra.gov.ph/wp-content/uploads/2021/05/Advisory-on-Resumption-May-17-1-1.jpg


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

machoviking said:


> I know late last year the SRRV scheme was suspended. I’m wondering if it has been resumed. I want to apply for SRRV Smile but I’m not sure that I can go to the Philippines now in this pandemic. Has it been resumed and can I go to the Philippines to apply for it?


The minimum age has been raised to 50 years old. You need to be in the Philippines on a valid temporary visa during the process. The smile option doesn't allow reinvestment in a condo or long-term lease etc.


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

SRRV wants a lot of Cash to tie up and you really can't use "For Yourself" 10,000.00 to 20,000.00 Heck man this is why I am here because USA would put me in poverty. Then what do you do when somebody decides they Raid these accounts like they did in the past, kiss that money GOOD BYE ,, Things are structured in such a way in this country to Bring in the money ,, But Try to get it OUT !!


----------



## Nate5182 (Sep 8, 2020)

Scott E said:


> SRRV wants a lot of Cash to tie up and you really can't use "For Yourself" 10,000.00 to 20,000.00 Heck man this is why I am here because USA would put me in poverty. Then what do you do when somebody decides they Raid these accounts like they did in the past, kiss that money GOOD BYE ,, Things are structured in such a way in this country to Bring in the money ,, But Try to get it OUT !!


The PRA does not exist to help foreigners. It exists to help the Philippines and it’s economy. If you notice they measure their success by the amount of money remitted to the Philippines. You’re right about that. The SRRV is not an ideal option for everyone, but it’s still great that these types of programs exist around the world.


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

I am getting rally mad about all the BS lately ,, Not much like the Kind Filipino they write about down here in Mindanao !!


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Scott E said:


> SRRV wants a lot of Cash to tie up and you really can't use "For Yourself"


 Some SSRV types CAN be invested, not locked. .


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

My son is a pilipino citizen born there with no wish to go back. I advised him not to invest in pinas as he owns property now in usa . His future is here even though many relatives in pinas. Lord knows I left enough money there in the past. If we go back for any reason we can rent reasonable from relatives.


----------

